# Dexter



## ShadowSoldier (May 15, 2013)

No idea if there's a thread for this. If there is, I'm sure it'd be a necro bump.







Anyways, I went on a huge binge and watched all 7 seasons in 2 and a half weeks. Season 4 is by far my favorite with the Trinity Killer. While the killings wasn't all that mysterious, the character John Lithgow (Lord Farquad from Shrek, that old dude from 3rd Rock From The Sun) was insanely creepy.

I was disappointed with Season 7 to be honest. It didn't have any real shockers.


Anyways, what do you guys think of the show and what are your predictions for Season 8 (aka the final season) ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 15, 2013)

Dexter kinda feels like going to church now. You really don't want to go and it's a pain in the ass to go, but you kinda go because you have to.

I'll watch the final season out of obligation, not out of want.

There was another Dexter thread but whatever it was a bit cluttered anyway.

EDIT: By the way I don't hate the series but the last half of season seven was some of the worst TV I've seen.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dexter kinda feels like going to church now. You really don't want to go and it's a pain in the ass to go, but you kinda go because you have to.
> 
> I'll watch the final season out of obligation, not out of want.
> 
> ...


The whole season itself was boring. Even the ending wasn't boring. There was no "serious" serial killer that Dexter had trouble with or anything. Instead he was helping out a mob guy? It seemed out of place. I do like the idea of a certain someone knowing his secret and her reacting, well accordingly as anyone would, but she over does it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> The whole season itself was boring. Even the ending wasn't boring. There was no "serious" serial killer that Dexter had trouble with or anything. Instead he was helping out a mob guy? It seemed out of place. I do like the idea of a certain someone knowing his secret and her reacting, well accordingly as anyone would, but she over does it.


 
The first half of the season was good because it wasn't so typical honestly, the show had been like six seasons of almost the same cookie cutter plot. There's a serial killer, Dexter must kill him, hijinks ensue. It got kinda boring. But having a season that explored Deb and Dexter a bit more (minus that incest plotline shit) and had an antagonist but not necessarily a villain was really neat. Isaac (?) was a really good character. Once he died (YES SPOILERS) the show kinda goes to shit. It loses a lot of the actual plot for the season and it kinda scrambles together a really fake build up and finale at the end that's riddled with plotholes.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 15, 2013)

It's sad to me that John Lithgow is referenced with Shrek and 3rd Rock From the Sun...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 15, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> It's sad to me that John Lithgow is referenced with Shrek and 3rd Rock From the Sun...


 
3rd Rock From The Sun is a fantastic underrated show!


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 16, 2013)

I didn't mind Season 7 I thought they could have played out the end result a bit better than they did though. Season 6 and 5 were the Seasons that were boring to me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> I didn't mind Season 7 I thought they could have played out the end result a bit better than they did though. Season 6 and 5 were the Seasons that were boring to me.


 
Season 5 was alright with that district attorney dude or whatever. That story was okay. Season 6 had so much potential, but the whole twist of


Spoiler



The guy being dead and the young man just seeing hallucinations and him actually killing his sister


 
could have been pulled off so much better.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

I liked Dexter. It had a really strong first and second season, a somewhat weak third season (not even Jimmy Smits can save it), and a strong fourth season. After that, though, everything just kind of fell apart. The plots became dumber and dumber and the show became even more obsessed with maintaining its status quo than before. Plus, a lot of stuff just doesn't make sense. Season 7 seemed to be breaking away from this with a new, interesting antagonist, but nope, fuck that, what we all wanted was Lila 2.0.

I'll probably watch it to the end just to say I did, but Dexter is the television equivalent of the Hindenburg.

While we're on the topic of Dexter, though...



Also, this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I liked Dexter. It had a really strong first and second season, a somewhat weak third season (not even Jimmy Smits can save it), and a strong fourth season. After that, though, everything just kind of fell apart. The plots became dumber and dumber and the show became even more obsessed with maintaining its status quo than before. Plus, a lot of stuff just doesn't make sense. Season 7 seemed to be breaking away from this with a new, interesting antagonist, but nope, fuck that, what we all wanted was Lila 2.0.
> 
> I'll probably watch it to the end just to say I did, but Dexter is the television equivalent of the Hindenburg.
> 
> ...




I actually hated Lila. I found her extremely annoying. The only thing she was good for was showing her tits (That's totally not sexist guys! It's giving her more credit than she deserves). The season where Julia Stiles was the guest, I actually liked that season. I think it's because I liked her because she reminded me somewhat of Rita, but Dexter could be more open and she was okay with what he was doing (obviously Rita didn't). But unlike Lila, Lumen (Stiles) wasn't overly crazy or anything.

I liked Rita because she had everything that Dexter wanted that he told he could never have, a happy life, kids, a wife, friends. And Lumen was somewhat the opposite, she didn't have any of that, but she loved Dexter and she didn't care about his killings, and she wasn't psychotic like Lila.

My prediction for this 8th season though, is that the Metro Miami Police Department is going to be all over Dexter, and in the end he's gonna kill himself because he considers himself a bad person.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 2, 2013)

Season Premiere was a huge letdown for me.
I should've expected it though the show has been on a downward trajectory for a while now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2013)

I stopped watching it (whatever series ended with a birthday party) because I left the country for a few months and was lumped with 3g during that time and have yet to pick it back up, from what keeps being said though I may let it slide.

I am curious enough that I might one day pick up the books though.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 8, 2013)

I actually liked this episode that happened yesterday.
Well everything besides the ending that was kind of weird.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 8, 2013)

Only watched season 1, 2 and the first two episodes of season 3

season 1 was great, season 2 was crap, and season 3 was boring


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2013)

So I just watched the first episode of the new season and... wow. I know Dexter has a habit for lazy writing, but glossing over the entirety of that awful season finale takes the cake. The exposition was painfully forced, almost to an insulting degree.

"I sure wish I could be like Debra and quit one day. Did you get that, guys? Deb quit."
*Dexter loses control, followed by Ghost Dad telling the audience that Dexter is losing control*

So many plot points were just skipped over. I guess the whole bullshit about Batista's restaurant has been swept under the rug? I guess nobody found anything suspicious about LaGuerta's murder, considering how yet another person died after trying to investigate Dexter's personal life? Harrison can talk now?

I guess they're trying to raise the stakes, but considering how Dexter has thicker plot armor than Batman at this point, it's kind of hard to care. Oh boy, yet another character that will get too close to Dexter and force him to retaliate. That's never been done before at all!

The end won't get here soon enough. I just want to get off Dexter Morgan's wild ride.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 10, 2013)

Aside from Deb's fall being completely out of character and the deus ex machina of Charlotte Rampling's character (seriously? All of a sudden more than 80 episodes in Dexter's "creator" appears and knows everything about him?) my impeccable suspension of disbelief has allowed me to enjoy the last two episodes...


----------



## Sefi (Jul 10, 2013)

Anybody else think Dexter is the main killer for this last season?  They are really pushing the "Dexter is losing it" angle, and is being played as very similar to him already.  Split personality perhaps?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2013)

Sefi said:


> Anybody else think Dexter is the main killer for this last season? They are really pushing the "Dexter is losing it" angle, and is being played as very similar to him already. Split personality perhaps?


 

If this is the actual twist I will lose my faith in humanity.

The last two episodes have been pretty shit, not even all that enjoyable. I'll only watch because I just want the show to end and I can say "I've seen all of Dexter".


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 14, 2013)

@ All the negative feedback and least this isn't as bad as Season 5 and 6. If Season 7 hadn't been interesting in the first 5 episodes I would have quit this show.

I only really watch Dexter right now because I feel as though I have to, not because I want to.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm a really big Dexter fan, just finished watching Season 7 (I saved the whole series for 2013, I absolutely _hate_ waiting on episodes so I usually wait until the whole series is out so I can watch when I want), and I must say I share the feelings of Guild; first half was really really good, second half a lot worse. Though it kept me gripped till the end, I really wanted to keep watching. But sooooooooooooooooo many plotholes, like every episode at least 5 points that are quite obvious and a real inspector could have used it to nail Dexter to the Cross a long time ago. 
I hate those plotholes, or making things too easy/fast. Wasn't the case in the first seasons at least, but now more and more.

Still, looking forward to Season 8!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 15, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Still, looking forward to Season 8!


 

I hate to be a Deborah Downer but it's pretty shitty. A lot is glossed over, plot holes are never addressed, more plot holes pop up, and the writing is just awful.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate to be a Deborah Downer but it's pretty shitty. A lot is glossed over, plot holes are never addressed, more plot holes pop up, and the writing is just awful.


 

This


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 29, 2013)

DEXTER IS TRAINING APPRENTICE IN NEXT EPISODE 
PLOT TWISSST


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2013)

With 3 or so episodes left, I guess it's worth reviving this thread. It's only been a few weeks, so it's not too bad of a bump.

And yeah, wow, Dexter has been nothing but shit this season. I mean, it's been shit for years now, but this new season is sinking to depths I didn't think possible. The wild ride can't end soon enough.



Spoiler: Dexter pro stealth mode











Seriously, do they even care anymore?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 27, 2013)

Is the show still following the books, or is it just making up it's own stuff now?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Is the show still following the books, or is it just making up it's own stuff now?


 

Only the first season is based on the books, and even then, only kind of; they changed a few elements here and there. After that, the show went on its own path.



Spoiler



Which is good, considering that the books reveal that the Dark Passenger is actually an ancient murder demon that possessed Dexter. No, not kidding here.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm sorry for the double post, but my God, this show has gone down the shitter faster than a Friendly's sundae. It's almost impressive how each new episode manages to be somehow worse than the one before it.

An apt metaphor for Dexter's final season:


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 10, 2013)

Ive actually given up on the show. Nobody's saying good things about this final season..


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ive actually given up on the show. Nobody's saying good things about this final season..


 
It's painfully awful at this point. I'm just watching out of some misplaced sense of obligation (and probably a touch of self-loathing) at this point. It can be a pretty good comedy, at times.






Plus, the images/gifs that come out of the show are downright hysterical at times.



Spoiler













Spoiler: Serious Breaking Bad spoilers following, be warned


----------



## Madridi (Sep 23, 2013)

What the fuck does that ending mean?


----------



## yusuo (Sep 23, 2013)

I gotta admit the ending was pretty anti-climatic and completely unrealistic but voila it is what it is. Thanks for the good times Dexter


----------



## Osha (Sep 23, 2013)

madridi4ever said:


> What the fuck does that ending mean?


 
I don't know, but even if the season was bad, I still feel sad. Of course the show couldn't have a good ending considering how it was going, but still...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 23, 2013)

madridi4ever said:


> What the fuck does that ending mean?


 

"Go fuck yourselves, audience."


----------



## Madridi (Sep 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Go fuck yourselves, audience."


Yeah that's pretty much how I felt!!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 24, 2013)

yusuo said:


> I gotta admit the ending was pretty anti-climatic and completely unrealistic but voila it is what it is. Thanks for the good times Dexter


 

I haven't recalled a good time in the past 4 seasons.


----------



## Sefi (Sep 24, 2013)

Was a great ending until the last 30 or so seconds.  Then it about summed up everything past season 4, which isn't great.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> I haven't recalled a good time in the past 4 seasons.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2013)

yusuo said:


> I gotta admit the ending was pretty anti-climatic and completely unrealistic but voila it is what it is. Thanks for the good times Dexter


 

The fact that he was never caught was completely unrealistic. You'd think Miami PD would realize that almost every one of their possible murder suspects mysteriously goes missing and that the Bay Harbor Butcher's calling card was, y'know, the killing murderers thing.

Dexter in and of itself lost any sense of realism long ago and the suspension of disbelief got stretched so far that I would even take "dark possession by a magical cult" as a reasonable plot twist to the series.

Also fuck the show and Scott Buck can eat a bag of dicks every day for the rest of his life.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate to be a Deborah Downer but it's pretty shitty. A lot is glossed over, plot holes are never addressed, more plot holes pop up, and the writing is just awful.








Could just be a Cubano thing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's painfully awful at this point. I'm just watching out of some misplaced sense of obligation (and probably a touch of self-loathing) at this point. It can be a pretty good comedy, at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Let me rephrase that. The last episode I watched was where that hot ass lady Deb shoots La Guerta (aka the bitch). It was at that point where I was like "wow, I no longer care about this show".


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 26, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Let me rephrase that. The last episode I watched was where that hot ass lady Deb shoots La Guerta (aka the bitch). It was at that point where I was like "wow, I no longer care about this show".


 

At least you had the willpower to stop. I stopped caring at that point too but I felt like I had to watch it. I didn't want to I had to.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 26, 2013)

Spoiler: The Finale of Dexter in a nutshell


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2013)

The last Dexter I saw ended with a Birthday party (I am assuming as people are discussing the ending here that is not a spoiler). From the things in this thread I am almost curious enough to start back up.

If nothing else I should probably read the books some time.


----------



## banjojohn (Sep 26, 2013)

The books are good. I only hate the endings to some of them. It's like he (Jeff Lindsey, the author) suddenly, right before or in the climax just cuts off and let's the reader guess what happened. But they are still very much recommendable. Dexter, the character is much more interesting in the books, as he's more of a real psycho without real feelings and pretending. Just like they did in the tv series' beginning, but didn't stick to.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The last Dexter I saw ended with a Birthday party (I am assuming as people are discussing the ending here that is not a spoiler). From the things in this thread I am almost curious enough to start back up.
> 
> If nothing else I should probably read the books some time.


 
My dad's read the books. He got instantly hook. He finished the first book in a day.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm confused - Last time I watched Dexter he was a little ginger kid with glasses who had a secret laboratory and a ditzy annoying sister who kept fucking with his stuff ? And _this_ is what he grew up into ?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 27, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The last Dexter I saw ended with a Birthday party (I am assuming as people are discussing the ending here that is not a spoiler). From the things in this thread I am almost curious enough to start back up.
> 
> If nothing else I should probably read the books some time.


 

The books are excellent. I've only read the first 4 though


----------

